# Sequence on 2013 550 quad



## Abel558 (Oct 6, 2013)

We just recently bought a 2013 550 case ih quadtrac and it won't allow me to use the sequence button for activating the autoguidence. It will let me program it but will not activate it, it comes up with an error. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?


----------

